# How to knit with beads using the crochet hook method



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a short video showing how to use a crochet hook to place beads in knitting. It shows the process very clearly.






P.S. The woman demonstrating in the video states that she uses a size 10 / 1.00 mm crochet hook with size 6/0 seed beads. My size 10 crochet hook is not 1.00 mm but 1.30 mm. I use a size 12 crochet hook, which happens to be 1.00 mm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank You..... This would save a lot of wear and tear on the yarn when working on such a large project. Again...your shawl is exquisite.....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You..... This would save a lot of wear and tear on the yarn when working on such a large project. Again...your shawl is exquisite.....


You're welcome, and thanks.  I've been getting a few inquiries about how I did the beading on my Ashton, so I thought I would put a link here for everyone's benefit.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! You make me want to pick up knitting again!



TammyK said:


> Here is a short video showing how to use a crochet hook to place beads in knitting. It shows the process very clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I use this method and I like not having to count the beads and thread them on the yarn. Quite often I would miscount and run short.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnks muchly for the link...I was wondering how to do it and now I can see. Can appreciate the work put into your shawl even more now!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Patience is a virtue....and I'm afraid one I don't have right now.

This is much easier than counting beads, and easier on your yarn.

Might be tempted to try on a border.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got back from Joanns to buy beads. The hanks are 50% off today. :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for this link I have been looking for the tutorials on working with beads.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for this. I thought you had to string them all on before you started the project. How tedious would that be. This I can try.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Tammy. Your shawl is beautiful. Now maybe those cowards among us will give it a try.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You..... This would save a lot of wear and tear on the yarn when working on such a large project. Again...your shawl is exquisite.....


Ditto. And thanks for the link. I WILL watch it. More than once I'm sure.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the posting. Your shawl is exquisite!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't wait to try this. I've got plenty of beads so I'm all set there.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you so much for this info. I just completed a wingspan that I chose to put beads in. but did it the only way I knew how...placing all 300 beads on yarn before beginning to knit.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

This is amazing. I would love to try it but what shawl pattern would I use and how would I know when to put beads on? Your shawl is gorgeous!!


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link. I haven't tried any beaded projects but this makes me want to try one. Your shawl is beautiful. I've been looking for a shawl like this and the beads just add so much to it! Awesome!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. It doesn't look as hard as I thought! Again, your shawl is amazing.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, Tammy, I put that in my favorites to refer to IF and WHEN I do a shawl.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! No I can try beads!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing the link! I remember the beautiful shawl you posted pics of recently. SO LOVELY!

Saved the link to my Favorites Bar, AND wrote it down in my handy-dandy li'l knittin' notebook that I keep right next to my keyboard mouse. Thanks a million!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I plan to try some beading on my next project and have bookmarked this.
Betty


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Here is a short video showing how to use a crochet hook to place beads in knitting. It shows the process very clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much great work.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

This is so pretty Tammy. I need to study up on this.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous, i hope i can find the beads, thank you again for sharing.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous, i hope i can find the beads, thank you again for sharing.


I found the beads at JoAnn Fabric and Crafts, but just about any craft store will carry them.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Doreen LaVine said:


> This is amazing. I would love to try it but what shawl pattern would I use and how would I know when to put beads on? Your shawl is gorgeous!!


That's the great thing... you can use any shawl pattern (or any pattern at all) that you like and put the beads anywhere you are so inspired. You can decide on a specific pattern (I placed them on each side of the yarnovers in my shawl) or just place them randomly. Either way you do it adds a little sparkle and interest to what you knit.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> Thank you. It doesn't look as hard as I thought! Again, your shawl is amazing.


That's what I keep telling people! Easy, easy, easy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. Very useful video. I might even be brave enough to try it.


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

wow this is beautiful!!!


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for this video. I had no idea that beads could be applied like this. So simple! And I think your shawl is absolutely stunning. More inspiration!


----------



## pipnewman (Jul 21, 2011)

What suberb timing, I am in the process of knitting a shawl that calls for this very technique


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Tammy, thank you so much for posting this link. I just purchased a pattern and yarn for a shawlette that I didn't realize required beading as well. This will make my project so much easier than trying to thread beads on my yarn! And your Ashton is so beautiful with the beading.  :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazingly simple! Thanks for the info!


----------

